

Mobile Operators Demanding A Cut From Chat Apps - nashequilibrium
http://www.newsflicks.com/story.php?story_id=1087

======
mooism2
The page crashed the tab after I swiped onto the third slide.

Does it name any particular mobile operators at any point, or is it just FUD?

~~~
nashequilibrium
I went through it with no issues. It had some nice stats,its more developing
world base but it shows how bad telecoms are bleeding,

